# Energy Saving GU10 Halogen Replacement Bulbs



## dj01 (7 Mar 2009)

Have been looking for energy saving bulbs to replace the halogen 50 watt GU10 bulbs we have in some rooms in our house. Seems difficult to find CFL alternatives that are like for like size to standard GU10's, as alot of them such as Megaman bulbs are slightly deeper in size, so would stick out in flush mounted fittings. I didn''t want LED's as the light off them is not the same brightness or colour as halogen or even CFL.

Eventually ordered 9watt (45w equviliant) GU10 CFL's which are the same size as standard GU10's off this website,

http://www.presenceuk.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=106 

Cost was £93.98 for 20 bulbs with delivery charge to south of ireland of £4.80, which worked out at about €115. The larger the quantity the better the discount.

They bulbs have a claimed life span of aprox. 10,000 hours.

Would be interested if anyone know's of anywhere cheaper to get them.


----------



## GeneralZod (7 Mar 2009)

That looks like a good price for what they claim to be. I haven't seen a low profile CFL replacement for a GU10 before.

Have you got them yet? Are they really as bright as the equivalent of a 45Watt halogen?


----------



## dj01 (7 Mar 2009)

No not yet, but a friend has got them and say's the take a franction to get to full brightness (as with all CFL) and the light is very good from them. They are available in 3 color temperatures, Warm White, Cool White and Day Light. I ordered the Warm White as apparently it's closest to the light color off standard halogen bulbs.

Will update after I've seen the light myself..!


----------



## janabiyah (7 Mar 2009)

I replaced all my halogens with led bulbs, ordered from ledlightbulbs.net


----------



## SISSOKO (7 Mar 2009)

Give us an update dj01 when you get them,have a load for replacing
myself would be interested in the results.


----------



## suzie (9 Sep 2009)

Any update forthcoming would be appreciated...

S.


----------



## irishlinks (3 Dec 2009)

dj01 - how did you get on with those gu10 replacements?


----------



## dj01 (4 Dec 2009)

Didn't end up getting them in the end, as it turned out my fitting are MR16's and not GU10's. Ultra bright led halogen replacements for G16's are hugely expensive so I'm waiting until they come down in price. But have heard good reports on the G16 replacements from someone else who got them, so if you have alot and use them quite a bit they would be well worth considering! 

Shop around as there appears to be a big difference in prices between online retailers


----------



## solitarybird (7 Jan 2010)

I bought 10 of the low profile 9W GU10 from http://www.presenceuk.com/index.php?...&productId=106 
as mentioned in this thread. 
They fitted fine but 3 failed within a day or two ... then another 2! I sent both lots back and received replacements and my postage was refunded. That was in late Dec. It is now early Jan and I have another 5 broken and waiting to be sent back. 

Brand new circuit installed and signed off by an electrician. It runs 50W GU10s no problem but these 9W ones just keep failing. Make of it what you will - I am looking forward to a reliable low profile energy efficient GU10 because the ones I bought have been a total waste of time.


----------



## newirishman (9 Jan 2010)

i bought some GU10 LED bulbs recently like the stuff here:
http://www.litebulbs.co.uk/product/21935/deltech-21-led-gu10-white-led-light-bulb.aspx
using 1.5W bulbs which give a really nice light - although for a 50W replacement you would have to go for 4 to 5W. The 1.5W where around 7 pound each. (different shop, can't find the link at the moment).

Bought them here: [broken link removed]


----------



## CharlieR (9 Jan 2010)

I bought them, light was very focused and crisp white light, not as warming or as much of a spread that comes from the halogen ones. Took them out as I had them on the landing and they did not completely light it, whereas the halogen ones completely light the landing.


----------



## JamesGG (10 Jan 2010)

I got LED gu10s for a shed I have which had 8x50watt halogens. The LED light is fine for the shed and does the job but I wouldnt use them in the house. I found some normal size CFL gu10s on ebay and am waiting for them to arrive for the house, they say 9w CFL is about 40 watt halogen. I ordered warm white also. 
You can get CFL gu10s in b and q the megaman ones but they are longer, so it might not look good with certain fittings, the ones with the clip rings ten to take bigger bulbs and so its ok but the ones that are a fixed distance, the bigger bulbs stick out and it looks crap.


----------



## LouisCribben (11 Jan 2010)

I got 1.5 watt led replacements for my gu10s

they are great for hallways or areas that dont need to be very brightly lit......although one person who saw them made a negative comment about the blue tinge in the light they give off......

I also bought 20 * 9w gu10 cfls on ebay, they dont fit neatly into the fittings I have (they protrude by about 2mm, they work but I didnt bother installing them.
They dont fit because the gu10 holders are fireproof "cup" fittings which are not big enough.

I think its not true that 9w cfl = 45w halogen, I think the people who market cfls exaggerate.

From what I've read from reliable sources on the internet, best to multiply the cfl wattage by something between 3 and 4 , i.e. 9w = maybe 30 watts


----------



## JamesGG (11 Jan 2010)

LouisCribben said:


> I think its not true that 9w cfl = 45w halogen, I think the people who market cfls exaggerate.
> 
> From what I've read from reliable sources on the internet, best to multiply the cfl wattage by something between 3 and 4 , i.e. 9w = maybe 30 watts



I havent tried the CFL gu10s yet but the bulbs in the sitting room which use 15w CFL is supposed to be 75watt equivalent is plenty bright, I will report back with the gu10s when I get them. Where did you get the fireproof gu10 holders? I am surprised more houses dont go on fire with the halogens, they get unreal hot.


----------



## LouisCribben (11 Jan 2010)

JamesGG said:


> I havent tried the CFL gu10s yet but the bulbs in the sitting room which use 15w CFL is supposed to be 75watt equivalent is plenty bright, I will report back with the gu10s when I get them. Where did you get the fireproof gu10 holders? I am surprised more houses dont go on fire with the halogens, they get unreal hot.


 
the fireproof gu10 holders can be got from b&q or any equivalent store. The units are like a cup.

The reasons more houses dont go on fire is because the installation instructions ask for no insulation to be installed within a few centimeters of the halogen fitting, compromising the insulation and also the airtightness of the ceiling......

yeah the 50w gu10 halogens get very hot, they are incredibly energy inefficient, I really think they should be banned........


----------



## JamesGG (13 Jan 2010)

I got the gu10 CFLs today, they are still about 3mm longer than the normal ones and so on the fittings in the kitchen they stick out a little. They are no way as near as bright as a 50 watt gu10. The ones I got were 11watt. They do the job but if there was a 15 watt version I would go with that.


----------



## infacta (19 Jan 2010)

It looks like replacement technology for the GU10 Halogens has not developed enough. Has anybody replaced them without loosing light quality from the 50W Halogens even if the change involed the holders as well?


----------



## Victor Lim (27 Jan 2010)

There is a company producing a patented halogen cup 12V CFL bulb with its electronic ballasts 220 to 240VAC and it is cool and bright, and is a good replacement of Halogen 35W and 50W. Why should we generate heat using halogen bulbs??? and warm up our Earth, waste energy and money?


----------



## seantheman (27 Jan 2010)

Victor Lim said:


> There is a company producing a patented halogen cup 12V CFL bulb with its electronic ballasts 220 to 240VAC and it is cool and bright, and is a good replacement of Halogen 35W and 50W. Why should we generate heat using halogen bulbs??? and warm up our Earth, waste energy and money?


 
Wouldn't happen to be called Victor Lim(ited co.)?


----------



## Niall72 (21 Apr 2010)

*LED lighting*

Most of the incandescent bulbs will be banned soon, some of high power are gone from market already. You can read here tecoled.ie, high quality LED spotlights and bulbs. LED and CFL are good solutions for replacement of inefficient incandescent bulbs and spots. CFL are cheaper than LED but have many disadvantages in comparison to LED, switching decreasing lifetime so many last to 2/3000 hours no longer like in kitchen e.g.


----------

